# nanny job in uae



## cathrynjk (Nov 20, 2013)

hi everyone Im new here and would like to find a job working as a nanny in uae. Im 21 and the experience I have is babysitting for families also I do not have contact with them because I was an army child and moved around a lot.
I would be full time and live in as I do not yet live in the iae and would need my employer to get me a visa (im from texas, usa) does anyone know how to get a job in the uae or is looking for a nanny? I would be able to start mid January or late December?
all thought are welcome


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Visa rules can be found here:

Sponsor a maid or nanny in Dubai

However they state that only individuals from the following nationalities can be sponsored as maids or nannies: India, Sri Lanka, Philippines, Ethiopia, Bangladesh, and Indonesia.

Some people have mentioned is possible for a family to sponsor a nanny of their same nationality (so if this is true, a USA family should in theory be able to sponsor you for a nanny job) but I have not seen any factual information about that so I'd take it with a pinch of salt as the official rules do not mention anything about this.


----------



## roosterbooster20132013 (May 13, 2013)

cathrynjk said:


> hi everyone Im new here and would like to find a job working as a nanny in uae. Im 21 and the experience I have is babysitting for families also I do not have contact with them because I was an army child and moved around a lot.
> I would be full time and live in as I do not yet live in the iae and would need my employer to get me a visa (im from texas, usa) does anyone know how to get a job in the uae or is looking for a nanny? I would be able to start mid January or late December?
> all thought are welcome


as the other poster mentioned there is a list of countries from which one can recurit maids etc.
USA is not one.
Neverthless, do you know what they are paid here? citizens of the countries listed get paid 900dh to 1400dh (in well lucky cases 4000dhs) thats like 200 USD to 1000USD per month... ofcourse you live with the family so no rental or food expense.
but still 1100USD average?? is that what you want?:drum::drum::drum:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Indeed.

Being a nanny in the UAE is not at all like being a nanny for a rich European or American family.

TheGuardian newspaper in the UK would describe the role as 'slave labour' and while it clearly is not, the sentiment is in the right area. The maids room in my apartment, has no windows, room for a single bed plus drawers and a small washroom. This is a modern apartment and gives you some idea of the place the maids and nannies occupy in the socials circles.


----------



## encrypted (Oct 2, 2013)

An hourly rate in ontario is 12-15 dollars/he and full time live out nanny will cost around 2200 to 2500 dollars. So keep that in perspective I doubt anyone here is paying that much in Dubai for a nanny when there are many cheaper options available. 
Also like other posters said US is not in the official list.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

You can't be hired as a nanny or a maid, but you CAN be hired as a "live-in tutor" or something similar. I've heard of people getting around it this way in order to bring their existing au pairs/nannies. 

Something about being an educator means different laws, however, I have no idea how easy obtaining a visa would be. I doubt it's as easy (which is never easy in the UAE) as obtaining a live-in maid visa.

Like everyone else said, the pay is pittance. Seeing as you're 21, I assume you just want the experience and to live in another country. If I were you, I'd look at other countries as an au pair. You'd earn more and you'd (probably) have more fun.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> You can't be hired as a nanny or a maid, but you CAN be hired as a "live-in tutor" or something similar. I've heard of people getting around it this way in order to bring their existing au pairs/nannies.
> 
> Something about being an educator means different laws, however, I have no idea how easy obtaining a visa would be. I doubt it's as easy (which is never easy in the UAE) as obtaining a live-in maid visa.
> 
> Like everyone else said, the pay is pittance. Seeing as you're 21, I assume you just want the experience and to live in another country. If I were you, I'd look at other countries as an au pair. You'd earn more and you'd (probably) have more fun.


As Izzy has said, if you want experience of working and living in another country you could try as an aupair. When we lived in the UK we found our aupair through aupair world. May be worth taking a look if you're interested in a different location?
Aupair World - Find your au pair or your host family today


----------



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm from Texas and now live here, not working as a nanny though. I am planing on going back to Texas. You will make less than Texas minimum wage. It's about 1000x hotter than a Texas summer here for a significant amount of the year. I believe as a US citizen you can only get a work visa as a woman if you are a teacher or doctor. I think. 
What is making you want to work as a nanny? Nanny jobs here are not like nanny jobs in the US. Very different. 
I can't wait to get back to Texas. Texas is a LONG way away. a flight will be 15-16 hours and very expensive, so family and friends can't just visit easily. 

read this: 
The Nanny | thevillagealchemist's Blog


----------

